# Does anyone know what is in the accessory set for a revolving turret tailstock?



## ome (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi eveyone,
just got a 18 piece 5/8 in accessory set for a 6 holed revolving turret. 
No parts list, no instruction, not even product id. 
I know what the 2 chucks are, and the live center, makes 3. 
There are 2 identical holders with a male 5/8" to fit in turret and tha other end is exactly the female diameter for all the what looks like tap collets. These two holders slide on a metal shaft inside the holder. There is one moe holder that has a threaded top with a hole in the center. 
Any help id in 
?


jon


----------



## randyjaco (Sep 18, 2013)

Pictures would help:thinking:

Randy


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 18, 2013)

If you are talking about a tailstock turret I think you and your work really dictate what you use and what order you use it in. There is no set rule, you and your work determine that.


----------



## ome (Sep 18, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> If you are talking about a tailstock turret I think you and your work really dictate what you use and what order you use it in. There is no set rule, you and your work determine that.


Yes, i realize that, but am not sure what the function of certain pieces in the set are used for. 

Jon


----------



## Uncle Buck (Sep 18, 2013)

I guess I do not understand. I thought when you bought a tailstock turret you simply got an empty turret that you had to load with whatever selection of tooling you chose.

Are you saying that you bought a tailstock turret that came with tooling? If yes, what tooling came with the turret?


----------



## ome (Sep 18, 2013)

Uncle Buck said:


> I guess I do not understand. I thought when you bought a tailstock turret you simply got an empty turret that you had to load with whatever selection of tooling you chose.
> 
> Are you saying that you bought a tailstock turret that came with tooling? If yes, what tooling came with the turret?


I bought thr tailstock  turret with no tooling. 
I saw enco sold a 18 piece accessory set for this particular revolving turret. I  going to post some pics
jon


----------



## DMS (Sep 19, 2013)

Is this the set you are talking about?

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=319-9764&PMPXNO=20115996&PARTPG=INSRHI

If so, it looks like it comes with 2 drill chucks, a live center, a "reaming chuck" (not sure what that is, maybe it's a floating reamer holder... but at that price I wouldn't think so), a die holder, a tap holder, and a sundry of accessories for the tap/die holders.

Also (according to the picture) it seems to come with two identical chuck keys :shrugs:


----------



## ome (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone know these photos are ?*



DMS said:


> Is this the set you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=319-9764&PMPXNO=20115996&PARTPG=INSRHI
> 
> ...


yes, that is it.  i will post pictures of that floating holder and some die holder and something in which i do not know , but the top with the hole in center is threaded on. And two identical chucks
mainly i cant identify the "reaming chuck", and not sure what the threaded holder or the two sliding or floating holders
The array  of tap holders all fit into the end of the two floating holders perfectly.  Nothing seems to fit in the threaded opening, with the cap off, maybe 5/16 centered hole on top of cap.here are the photos:


----------



## ome (Sep 19, 2013)

*Pictures of contents of tailstock turret accessories*

Please, id anyone can look at my pror post a few hours ago, wgere i posted 5 photos, showing the mystery pieces. 
They gave two identical sliding holders, the die  holders and the tap holders both fit into the two sliding holders.
then there is a threaded holder for something?


thanks ,
Jon


----------



## DMS (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't make much out on pic#1. Pic #2 looks like the die holder. #3 looks like the tap holder (see if the collets fit it, if so, that's the tap holder). Can't make out much from #4. #5 just seems like another shot of the die holder? Or is it another part that just looks similar?

I guess you could to this be elimination too. The drill chucks are obvious, set those aside. The tap holder is the one that accepts the collets, the die holder is the one that accepts the die adapters. Set those aside. The live center should be obvious too, set that aside. The only thing left over should be the reamer holder. I guess the question after that is, "how do I use it". Maybe someone smarter than me will able to help you there once you figure out which one it is


----------



## ome (Sep 19, 2013)

DMS said:


> Can't make much out on pic#1. Pic #2 looks like the die holder. #3 looks like the tap holder (see if the collets fit it, if so, that's the tap holder). Can't make out much from #4. #5 just seems like another shot of the die holder? Or is it another part that just looks similar?
> 
> I guess you could to this be elimination too. The drill chucks are obvious, set those aside. The tap holder is the one that accepts the collets, the die holder is the one that accepts the die adapters. Set those aside. The live center should be obvious too, set that aside. The only thing left over should be the reamer holder. I guess the question after that is, "how do I use it". Maybe someone smarter than me will able to help you there once you figure out which one it is



The taps and die holders both fit those two sliding holders on a shaft, or float. The last pic is the only holder that has a threaded top with center hole. 
Jon


----------



## ome (Sep 19, 2013)

Pic #1 is the underside of a tap collet that fits into pix 2, which is one of two floating holders
pic 3 is another holder but as in the pic, has threaded top with center hole
 The question is what goes with the two identical floating holder, the die adapters and the tap collets both fit them. 
Then what goes in the holder which is short, only 3 inches and has a threaded top with centered hole. 
As cescribed in ad:  tap holder, die holder, and reamer chuck. 

Thanks guys,
jon


----------



## DMS (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm guessing that's the reamer holder then. If you put a reamer shank into the inner hole, is there a means to secure it?


----------



## ome (Sep 20, 2013)

DMS said:


> I'm guessing that's the reamer holder then. If you put a reamer shank into the inner hole, is there a means to secure it?


Yes, there are 2 set screws opposite each other to tighten the shaft in place. The centered hole in the cap is slightly under .5 inches. 
it is the shortest of the 6 holders. 
Any idea why the other two holders for the die adaptors and tap collets slide a few inches on a steel shaft?
thanks dms


----------

